# المنتديات الترفيهية > استراحة المنتدى >  >  بعض من الناس

## hassan1411

_






أقدم لكم لعبه جديدة و هي

(( بـــــ النـــاس ـــعــــض ))

اللعبه واضحه من اسمها هي بأختصار عباره عن نغزات يعني مثلاً


(( بعض الناس منووورين المنتدى))


(( بعض الناس حلويـــــــــــــــن مرررهـ ))



(( بعض الناس مواضيعهم حلوووه ))


اتمنـى منكم التفاااااااااعل 



تحياتي لكم 
_

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بعض الناس في المنتدى طريفين ..هع


طرح حلو يسلمو ...*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اني ما احب النغزات لذا سأكتفي بالمراقبة

سي يو

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بعض الناس وينهم ؟!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## hassan1411

_




بعض من الناس 



مستانسين خلصوا اختبارات_

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بعض الناس على كثر ما اتناقر وياهم يوميا ’’ما اقدر استغني عنهم!!
> احسه صاير شي حلوو من الاكشنات والضرورات اليوميه .الا تعطي جووو* :rolleyes:

----------


## أموله

بعضضُ الناس مفهييين ! <  :notrust:

----------


## hassan1411

_



بعض من الناس




بيختفوا لفترة_

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بعض الناس راحو عنا سوريا يارب تكتب لنا ونلتقي عن السيده*

----------


## أموله

بعضً النإسس احبهمممممـ‘

----------


## ليلاس

*بعضض النآآسس وحشوني وآآآآآآآآآيـد .."*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بعض الناس حابين يخوضو بتجربه جديده!*

----------


## hassan1411

_




بعض من الناس



ما ادري ويش فيهم ضايق خلقهم_

----------


## أموله

ببعَض النإس فـلة شمعه منوره  :bigsmile:

----------


## hassan1411

_





بعض من الناس




زعلانين_

----------


## أموله

بعضض ‘ الناسسس !
= (  منسسدِه نفسهم

----------


## hassan1411

*



بعض من الناس



حاسين بالوحدة*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

:sad2: بعض الناس من شاف احبابه نسى اصحابه

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بعض الناس من شاف احبابه نسى اصحابه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
بعض النآس أحبهم ولآيهتموآآ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بعض الناس واخيرا شرفووو*

----------


## أموله

بعضْ الناس بريئين !

----------


## ورده محمديه

بعض الناس يعجبوني واحب كل شي فيهم :$

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بعض الناس ما تسئل  !!!!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بعض الناس ماادري وشش سر مقاطعتهم!*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بعض الناس زعلو عليي!! وهم الي زعلوني*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بعض الناس ما يهموني !*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بعض الناس نسالهم الدعاء في الصلاة القدر ..

موفقين جميعا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بعض الناس واحشيني من زمان عنهم,, وتشرفت بجيتهم البارحه :)*

----------


## التوبي

*بعض الناس قلت خرابيشه في المنتدى*

----------


## hassan1411

_



بعض من الناس



__ما تسال؟_

----------


## ورده محمديه

*<<~~ بعض الناس غابو فتره والحين رجعو .. عوده حموده وعساها اخر الغيبات*

----------


## التوبي

*بعض الناس
 أفضل مـن كل الأجناس
نعودهم و نعود أنفسنا من شر الوسواس الخناس*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بعض الناس لهم وحشه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بعض الناس ما عزموني عزومه خاصه* *..ههه امزح*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
بعض النآآس آتمنى شووفتهم *ـــ^*

----------

ورده محمديه (09-03-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*واني اقول نفسي اشوف بعض الناس بالثوب الابيض ..(الله يبارك ليها ويسعدها ويرزقها الذريه الصالحه يارب 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بعض الناس الحين في السياره هع (يوصلو بسلامه ياررررررررب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بعض الناس وحشوني مووووووت .. يرجعو لي بالسلاامه*

----------


## hassan1411

*



بعض من الناس



اليهم وحشه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بعض الناس انتظر اتصالهم ..وحشوني*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بعض الناس محتاره..*

----------


## hassan1411

*


بعض من الناس مبسوطين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بعض الناس ما يستاهلووو*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بعض الناس اختفو من المنتدى ؟!!!!!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بعض الناس احلى من القمر عيني عليهم بارده~ اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد ~*

----------


## hassan1411

بعض من الناس 



عندهم ظروف له

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بعض الناس مستغربه منهم وايد!*

----------


## hassan1411

*


بعض من الناس 



حساسين بزيادة*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بعض الناس تبغى تساااااااااااافر اليابان   هع*

----------


## hassan1411

و لا حتى الدمام





بعض من الناس




يبفى اليهم كف

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بعض الناس ماادري وش اقول عنهم هههه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

و لا حتى الدمام

 :culpability: ؟!!!!!
اخي حسن.. اني اقصد حالي في الكلام خاطري اروح اليابان 


بعض الناس تدعي الى ناس عند الامام الحسين عليه السلام

----------


## hassan1411

*ادري انين امزح هداويش 


بعض من الناس حساسين*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بعض الناس يبغى لهم كف على حساسيه هههههههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بعض الناس ودي اشوفهم قبل لا انام*

----------


## hassan1411

بعض من الناس



مستانسن يا رب دوم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بعض الناس ماليهم لا  حس ولا خبر*

----------


## hassan1411

*


بعض من الناس محتارين*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بعض الناس وينهـــــــــــــــم..؟!*

----------


## hassan1411

*



بعض من الناس 





باطين شبدي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بعض الناس طعم الحياه وياهم غير*

----------


## التوبي

*بعض الناس قلبه طيب مع جميع الأجناس

وهؤلاء هم ما أفضل الناس*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بعض الناس تجرح وتقول : تعرفوني صريح

بعض الناس ڪلما اشتريتهم باعوك ... ڪلما تقربت منهم ابعدوك
ڪلما راعيت احساسهم جرحوك .... وڪلما اعليت من شأنهم احتقروك
هؤلاء القوم لن يعرفوا قيمتك وقدر حبــــــك ...... الا اذا* خســـــــــــــروك*

----------


## hassan1411

بعض من الناس 





ما اتحس

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بعض الناس اشتري قربهم لو يكلفني ادفع عمري فدوه لعيونهم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بعض الناس لهم وحشــــــــــــه ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
بعض الناس ماكلموني من زمآآن من وصلنا هنآ  *ــ^*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بعض الناس تسعدني طلتهم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بعض الناس بنتفهم على غيابهم ... (تمزح حنونه<<* :angel:

----------


## hassan1411

*




بعض من الناس



مشغولين شوي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بعض الناس المنتدى بدونهم باااااارد..*

----------


## hassan1411

بعض من الناس 




يبغى اليهم تغير جو

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ما اهني بعض الناس لا.. اهني كل شيعة الامام علي عليه السلام (بعيد الغدير)

ومتباركين ونسالكم الدعاء 

حوائج مقضيه يارب*

----------


## hassan1411

*



بعض من الناس 



وينهم ؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بعض نآس يدخلون القلب ك سرعة  البرق ..

وبعض من الناس يدخلون القلب ولايخرجون منهو ابدا الا عندالموت..

وبعض الناس في العراق ونسالهم الدعاء ..*

----------


## hassan1411

*


وين بعض من الناس*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*
البعض لا يفهمني والبعض يتمنى قربي البعض يعشقني 

وهناك من يجهلني ولا يعرف ماذا يجري بقلبي ...

هل لي أن أقول غير ما يدور بقلبي..

هل لي أن أبتعد عن ما يسعدني..

هل لي أن أضحك لأخفي حزني..

تسائلات كثيره تتطرأ في ذهني فكيف لي بأن اجيب عليها..
فهل يوجد من يساعدني ...........

**
ولكنني سوف أمنح لي الفرصه بأن اقول حتى لو كلمه بسيطه عني..

فسمحوا لي أن أقول :

( هذا هو قدري )*

----------


## hassan1411

بعض من الناس بدبحهم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بعض الناس تسئل عن ناس وتقول ليهم وينكم ؟! المكان بدونكم مو حلو ...*

----------


## لمعة

بعض الناس ميته من الجوع 

وبعض الناس فاطسه شبع !!

----------


## hassan1411

بعض من الناس مشغولين شوي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بعض الناس تقول حق ناس جمعه مباركه عليك يارب (ليكم وحشه..*

----------

